# What motherboard do i have?



## deadsite22 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have an Acer Aspire X3995. As it is a micro tower i am planning to replace the case with a bigger one so i can put in a graphics card. I cant find anywhere what motherboard it is or if it has a PCIe slot.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Download Speccy from here: Speccy - Download 











The software should ask to either Run, Save or Cancel, Click *Run*. 

Now follow the onscreen instructions to finish the installation of Speccy. 










Once installed Speccy should open up. Go to *File* > *Publish Snapshot...* 

This should open up a link to your personal snapshot. *Please post that in your next reply!* 

Also include the make and model number of your power supply.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You could open the case and look.

Seriously, the PC uses a non-retail Acer board. It has 1 x PCI-E X1 and 1 x PCI-E X16 slots. A power supply upgrade will also be necessary.


----------



## deadsite22 (Sep 21, 2013)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/X2BmBafJ0gzodN8XP2yjBD5


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM Mobo's are made for them to their specs. 
The brand used can vary even within the same Model Number.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Speccy doesn't even seem to recognize the motherboard.

You wouldn't want to use any OEM parts for a new PC anyways since they are all low quality.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Speccy will rarely ID an OEM Mobo.



Tyree said:


> OEM Mobo's are made for them to their specs.


----------

